# Halloween Expo Review 2009 Products



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are a few more...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for posting these , i love the skelly band props  

more pic please


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

yep...the Skelly band is cool. Do the skeletons get sold seperately? If so, how much$$?

I like the Jester Clown too and the incubators


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lots of cool stuff thanks for posting.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Lordgrimley , did the vendors (compagnies) seem to have lowered their prices for 2009 due to the bad economy ? because i am affraid if the economy still goes downhill that many stores will skip halloween this year all together  

thanks again for posting these pictures so we can preview the new cool props


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting these!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

If I remember right the skeleton band was sold as separates but I don't remember the prices. I have about 20 catalogs to go through over the next few days so when I find them I will let you know.

As far as pricing goes the prices seem to go up a little every year regardless of the state of the economy. I saw no price decreases from any of the vendors. We as buyers can get some discounts but we have to buy major volume and in this market not many are doing that. We are tightening control over our inventory for 2009.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Couple more


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> If I remember right the skeleton band was sold as separates but I don't remember the prices. I have about 20 catalogs to go through over the next few days so when I find them I will let you know.
> 
> As far as pricing goes the prices seem to go up a little every year regardless of the state of the economy. I saw no price decreases from any of the vendors. We as buyers can get some discounts but we have to buy major volume and in this market not many are doing that. We are tightening control over our inventory for 2009.


yep, I think this next year is not going to be a good one for the after Halloween sales as stores like Big Lots and Michaels will probably cut inventory


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

wow! some really great stuff there! thanks for the pics. I'm sure the show put a hole in your wallet


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Scatterbrains said:


> yep, I think this next year is not going to be a good one for the after Halloween sales as stores like Big Lots and Michaels will probably cut inventory


Yeah I'm afraid your right about that one (glad I hit BL and other stores real hard in Nov.) and we did good at BL didn't we SB ? Walmart has more Valentines stuff out now than they had stuff for Oct.,.......weird.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really like that cherub tombstone.Different than I have seen.It looks like haunters heaven with all that stuff.
Btw you have some amazing stuff on your website I need to save some cash to spend your way.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

There's a blurb here on the rocking granny by Distortions...Says it's $200...Here's the link...


Haunted Attraction Magazine Online :: View topic - Distortiions new Animatronic for 2009!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

The Skeleton Band is by a company called Big Stuff I think. We decided against carrying these items but I'm sure someone else picked them up. We are going to focus more on handmade props here in the US. We will feature our new catalog at the beginning of May after visits to Vegas and St Louis for the last two shows.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

bozz said:


> Yeah I'm afraid your right about that one (glad I hit BL and other stores real hard in Nov.) and we did good at BL didn't we SB ? Walmart has more Valentines stuff out now than they had stuff for Oct.,.......weird.


 
Walmart is a big joke when it comes to Halloween. 

Thanks for posting this info Lordgrimley.com


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Walmart is a big joke when it comes to Halloween.
> 
> Thanks for posting this info Lordgrimley.com



Agreed...Party City RULES!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The rocking granny sounds interesting.


----------



## hugeworm1224 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok I officially can not live without those pig boots!!!!! Do you have any info on who made them, where I might find them, and how much they cost??


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Pig Boots are by Bump in the night probably retail for between $129.99 and $139.99.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some very cool pics, Lordgrimley. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I too was at the show I am a product designer and was pitching my designs to a couple companies I also got to meet Elvira at the Rubies booth here is a video I took


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I got my photo with her too but as usual I look drunk. Don't know why I can't take photos. What were you pitching?


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the Granny too...Awesome pics!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those pics, you must of had a blast!!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> I got my photo with her too but as usual I look drunk. Don't know why I can't take photos. What were you pitching?


A line of costumes based on characters I have developed and yes the show was a lot of fun!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> Did you have any luck?


Its in the review stage so far so good I will know more soon!


----------



## Dragonula (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool Pictures. Any new Killer Klowns from BITN?


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

wow that mask with the um..i _think _it was a pirate clown head and ripped off mouth was great!!! 

I also liked the faces on display. they looked like you could really customize them.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

No new BITN Killer Klowns this year.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I want the skelly band!!! I want the skelly band!!!!*


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

If we decide to carry the skelly band I will let you guys know.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> I have about 20 catalogs to go through ... (snip)


Hey, LG-

are these catalogs just for professionals or can us laypeople get our hands on them?
If so, what where they?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

For buyers who attend the show the exhibitors show there complete line in the new catalogs. These are usually only given out at buyer shows like Vegas and Houston for wholesale buys.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I want the rocking granny and skeleton band for sure.

Where do I order?


----------



## HorrorDome (Jan 28, 2009)

*TheHorrorDome.com Booth 108 St. Louis Transworld*

Stop by Booth 108 and see all of our New Products for 2009 and past years in person.

Booth 108 right by the front entrance. Our Bigfoot from the 2008 World Wide Hoax will be there along with our new masks, costumes, props and animatronics.

See You Soon.

Steve Miller
TheHorrorDome.com


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Love those pig boots, too, but i dont think they would fit me. I wear a size 17 shoe. Do you know how big of a shoe size you can have to fit in them?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I doubt they would fit near that size but I will ask in March.


----------



## danandmeg (Jun 8, 2008)

I cannot wait to get my mits on those pig boots, they are exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Where do you get your catalogs from ?





Lordgrimley.com said:


> If I remember right the skeleton band was sold as separates but I don't remember the prices. I have about 20 catalogs to go through over the next few days so when I find them I will let you know.
> 
> As far as pricing goes the prices seem to go up a little every year regardless of the state of the economy. I saw no price decreases from any of the vendors. We as buyers can get some discounts but we have to buy major volume and in this market not many are doing that. We are tightening control over our inventory for 2009.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Buyers can get them from company reps at the wholesale shows.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Any idea who made the jester mask?
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...009-products-halloween-part-expo-2009-018.jpg


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you very much




Lordgrimley.com said:


> Buyers can get them from company reps at the wholesale shows.


----------

